# Gyno from Rad 140



## Jnaum1988 (May 23, 2021)

So I have been running Rad 140 for 3.5 weeks starting at 10mg now at 15mg. I started noticing my nipples were getting puffy and now started to feel a small lump forming under my right nipple. I searched all over reddit and came to find that this is something that is happening to quite a few people, not all. Guess im one of the lucky ones.lol. Anyways...I ordered arimidex and clomid last week from express from the usa warehouse and am waiting to recieve them.  I know that I should have had these when I started. That is my mistake and I realize that. My question is will stopping the Rad now slow down the gyno from progressing? Should I just lower back down my dose or should I just keep where I'm at then start a low does of arimidex ?


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

So the question is.... Should you stop taking a drug that's giving you man boobs.

What do you think?


----------



## Jnaum1988 (May 23, 2021)

Yeah pretty much. I guess I just didnt know if it could cause it to get worse if I stopped all together


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Raloxifene is superior to Clomid and Nolvadex when it comes to squashing or reversing gyno. It also has fewer sides (physical and mental) compared to Clomid.

Just thought I'd throw that out there if you wanted to try a different SERM.

Good luck!


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 30, 2021)

Can someone explain how RAD 140 would give someone4 gyno? Its not supposed to be the safer alternative to testosterone not causing prostate and estrogen issues? Is this possibly due to testosterone suppression as it binds to the AR hence an elevated estrogen ratio? How much of this shit is this dude taking? How many mg how long? Whats the weight gain results other than itchy nips?


----------



## flunk (Oct 24, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Can someone explain how RAD 140 would give someone4 gyno? Its not supposed to be the safer alternative to testosterone not causing prostate and estrogen issues? Is this possibly due to testosterone suppression as it binds to the AR hence an elevated estrogen ratio? How much of this shit is this dude taking? How many mg how long? Whats the weight gain results other than itchy nips?


Bunk rad, definitely not a trusted source. Rad in no way should give gyno. Most definitely got a shit pro hormone

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMay (Nov 26, 2021)

His name is Robert Paulson.


----------

